# new snapper pics



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

gonna be separating these guys soon, please enjoy these latest pics of my baby monsters

View attachment 59263


View attachment 59264


View attachment 59265


View attachment 59266


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

great set up , i want one


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks like a great set up for turtles


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks guys.

I separated them last night, now they have thier own place. I'm still messing around w/ thier tanks so I'll prob continually be posting pics of them in the near future.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

awwww.. They are so cute


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice setup .. i was wondering why are you seperating them so early?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks

I know they are small but the common is growing pretty fast right now and I wanted to keep him from biting the ally. The ally snapper seems pretty chilled so I wanted him to be more comfortable by himself to do his thing. I setup a large kitty litter box (18"x12"x8") for the ally w/ sand, slate, a chunk of peat, a couple large stones and a mini pump.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

how much do one of those cost at that size?????


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

furious piranha said:


> how much do one of those cost at that size?????
> [snapback]1004698[/snapback]​


I bought the ally for $35 from Rareafishinado $20 shipping. There are people selling them here, go to the classfieds.

the common I found in the rough at a golf course.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Awesome!!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Normally I really don't like turtles, but your snapper is a handsome looking fellow with a great, natural setup








Just wait till it gets BIG


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

the 2nd pic looks cool


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that looks really cool. Nice setup


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

those r pretty cool, i always wanted one. would their growth be stunted if i kept them in a tank? nd i also have a 200 or 300g. pond in my backyard, wonder if i could keep one in there. i live in new york and the ones around me live through the winter, so i dont see why these wouldnt make it.


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

A real terror in the tank!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i have a baby common snapper also and they seem to grow fast depending on how much you feed them and their enclouser, right now he is ina 20 witha piece of lexsane (spelling) in the middle. on the other side i have a baby red ear slider and a stink pot. all 3 of thos turtles i found at my house. the red ear slider i actually found in my pool last weekend and about the size of a quater. the stink pot is like the size of a dime and i found him about a month ago in my pond. i have had then snapper for about a year and he started out about a little bigger thena quater now hes about 3 quaters.

J-Rod


----------

